
Why Brains Get Creeped Out by Androids - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/human-android-brain-response/
======
billswift
>In the paper, published in the journal Social Cognitive and Affective
Neuroscience, the team writes, "as human-like artificial agents become more
commonplace, perhaps our perceptual systems will be re-tuned to accommodate
these new social partners."

The researchers probably think that is _likely_ , else why did they
specifically choose subjects that " _had no experience working with robots and
hadn’t spent time in Japan where there’s more cultural exposure to androids._
"

